# Walking from Greyhound to Train Station in Chicago



## MOI (Jun 2, 2008)

I will be taking the Greyhound from Michigan to Chicago (downtown station)  and would have about a three hour layover before I get the bus to the Amtrak station,, I checked on how far it was to walk, not quite a mile,, my question is , do you know if I would be crossing any large streets or through a bad neighborhood,,   I will just have a small pull along case with me... I really would rather wait for my train at the amtrak station then spend that time in Greyhound...  I could take a cab, it just seems silly to do that for less that a mile.   Thank you for any information...   I am a senior citizen lady traveling alone,, and loving it.


----------



## MStrain (Jun 2, 2008)

Good afternoon. Glad you are loving life!!!! I have been to Chicago a few times and have never felt unsafe. It really depends on what time your bus will deposit you. To take a cab that far would really only run you the base fare and some change.....sometimes its better safe than sorry and in a place you are not familiar, I would play it safe. But that really depends on what some of the locals on this forum would suggest. I usually walk everywhere.

Enjoy your trip though, and if its a good time of day, have a nice walk! Just be safe!!!


----------



## RRrich (Jun 2, 2008)

Chicago Union Station is in Downtown - no problem walking around there - I walked to Giardino's for pizza - no prob.

I suspect that after riding the dog, a walk would be welcome. USE YOUR JUDGEMENT!!


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would be careful walking from CUS away from downtown--as you walk west or south, the areas can become questionable, and though I've never been there, I've read that the Greyhound station isn't in the greatest area. However, it should probably be fine during the day.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello MOI,

Glad you are loving it! I am English, but have had several trips from Union Station in Chicago. I often arrive at the Clinton blue line station, which is just around the corner from the 630 W Harrison St Greyhound bus station. The road up to Union Station is a broad, busy road, with a wide pavement each side. The area is fine during the day, although in the evenings it might be rather deserted, as it is a business area. I highly recommend that you make the move to the rail station, Union station is an interesting old building, and there are lots of seats, and places to eat within the station. You can view the river too from one of the station exits.

If you are sprightly, and you sound it, I would take that short hike, but any taxi driver will be happy to earn just a few dollars fare from you for even a short ride, so dont worry on that account.

The Google map of chicago has actual 360 degree photo's of harrison and clinton street, so you can have a look at the area yourself. (you click the street view option, then click on any blue outlined street for a photo.. it is great!)

Happy travels,

Ed B)


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 5, 2008)

If you are traveling on a weekday, you can cross Desplaines and take a #156 or #157 bus from the Harrison & Desplaines bus loop (right across the street from the Greyhound station) to Union Station. At any time, you can take a #60 bus eastbound on Harrison. Or, you can walk, it's only three blocks east and three blocks north. Should get there in less than 10 minutes, no problem.


----------



## frj1983 (Jun 6, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> If you are traveling on a weekday, you can cross Desplaines and take a #156 or #157 bus from the Harrison & Desplaines bus loop (right across the street from the Greyhound station) to Union Station. At any time, you can take a #60 bus eastbound on Harrison. Or, you can walk, it's only three blocks east and three blocks north. Should get there in less than 10 minutes, no problem.


I would certainly not walk if I have luggage and as rrmadisonwi says, the bus is a "no brainer" and it's only 2 bucks to ride.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 6, 2008)

Depends on how much luggage. If you can carry it yourself without too much trouble (i.e. one bag with wheels), then there really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not quite sure why people who haven't been in Chicago are responding to this post and giving you advice, but so be it. If you are arriving at the Harrison Greyhound Station, you only need to walk 2 blocks East on Harrison and then turn left (North on Canal Street). Within 3 blocks walking North you will be at Union Station. It is an easy walk. You will be in the "Loop" section of Chicago which is the main business district. During the day, Monday thru Friday, it will be busy with office folk walking around. Weekends the foot traffic is considerably less but you should be fine as long as it is during daylight hours. Frankly, I believe it would be safe at night as well, but given the circumstances, (female traveling alone) I would hail a cab.


----------



## MOI (Jun 6, 2008)

Guest said:


> I'm not quite sure why people who haven't been in Chicago are responding to this post and giving you advice, but so be it.  If you are arriving at the Harrison Greyhound Station, you only need to walk 2 blocks East on Harrison and then turn left (North on Canal Street).   Within 3 blocks walking North you will be at Union Station.  It is an easy walk.  You will be in the "Loop" section of Chicago which is the main business district.  During the day, Monday thru Friday, it will be busy with office folk walking around.  Weekends the foot traffic is considerably less but you should be fine as long as it is during daylight hours.  Frankly, I believe it would be safe at night as well, but given the circumstances, (female traveling alone) I would hail a cab.


 Thank you All for your replies,,,   I will get into Chicago  (Greyhound) at 11:30 a.m.  and will be leaving on Amtrak at 7:05 p.m.  ,   I have my clothes sent  to Virginia by UPS and just travel with a overnight case..   If the weather is nice I will try the walk,,  and maybe a little sightseeing while I am at it..   Again, Thank You All.


----------



## RobertF (Jun 9, 2008)

Worked in DT Chicago for quite a while... during the day you should be fine. I walked around Chicago DT at night too, but never alone. I never saw much that made me be concerned at night, but still, it's a safer way to go. I see you will be walking during the day, so you should be fine.


----------

